# Align in Australia or New Zealand ?



## gilly07 (May 15, 2007)

Hi I would love to buy Align,but P&G are not delivering to Australia.Anyone have any ideas about importing it?Thanks Gilly


----------



## Dovid (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi gilly07.Sorry, don't have any ideas for Align







. But have you heard of Sustenex? It's also a probiotic. It's made by the same company that makes Digestive Advantage IBS. I've read lots of posts of this IBS product helping people, so maybe their probiotic product will work as well...You can get more info at www.sustenex.com.I know of two websites that will ship it internationally:www.doctorvicks.comwww.rofay.comHope this helps.Good luck and let me know what you do!-Dovid


----------



## gilly07 (May 15, 2007)

Dovid said:


> Hi gilly07.Sorry, don't have any ideas for Align
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gilly07 (May 15, 2007)

Thanks Dovid,Thats a very interesting new product.It doesnt seem to say which strain it is and since my daughters tried many before Im trying to follow the research and be more specific but will keep that in mind Gilly


----------



## Dovid (Jul 18, 2006)

FYI: The strain is _Bacillus coagulans._Good luck!


----------

